# packing is an art



## campingforfun

If you have camped alot, whether it be tent or trailer camping, you know the frustration of trying to get everything packed to go.

For new campers, this can become a real heartache. It is Friday night and you can't wait until work finishes so you can go home and get the family and get going. Then you have to pack.

A couple points to make the job a little easier.

1. if you must use the trunk in the car, it will be hard to pack all your gear, food, suppliers and recreational things
- if you can try to build a little pull behind trailer so you can carry more

2. pack the big things first and then try to put the little things in between

3. pack inside as many items as possible
- for example, if you need to take a long an extra cooler, fill it up with belongings so the space is not wasted

4. use duffle bags instead of suitcases for clothing
- clothing bags will conform to the available shape while suitcases are unbending

5. pack in the daylight hours


----------



## grace

Let's talk about packing being an art - you're right it is. A lost art! Let's just say that my husband is a perfect packer. We've traveled to see his family in North Carolina. He can pack those suitcases, food, and baby seats. It's perfectly aligned, and easy to access. His Dad is the same way. When they visit us - the car is loaded with stuff. When they leave it's all gone into our house.


----------



## mailfire99

We do this a lot, filling empty coolers with household items. We also use plastic bins a lot, great for packing and then we just leave them in the back of the truck till we pack up.


----------



## kiteri

I like to pack things that have multiple purposes too. (ex. I will pack those gladware containers with lids, and use the bottoms as bowls. I have a container for food that seals out the critters, and a bowl, and the lids work nice too as light weight "chopping blocks" to slice things so that I don't do it on a dirty old picnic table.)

I also try to save space anywhere I can. I take any boxed foods that I pack and put them into ziplock baggies so that I can squish the extra air out and save room. I bought four of those microfiber towels because they are itty bitty compared to my normal towels.

I try to have things that are dedicated only for camping already packed up and ready to go so I am not bringing the stuff from my house.


----------



## ctfortner

We do the same. We have things packed that stay packed for the next trip. We just grab it and put it in the camper, and we we are unloading the camper, we pack it back in the box or bin and put it upstairs until the next trip.


----------



## grace

Keeping this packed until the next trip saves you time. I have some things that I keep in my walk in closet. When I need them the next time - it's there already. But lately it's been needing some sorting out. When I do clean it - it' s good.


----------



## cassiem

when packing food use ziplock bags...lots and lots of ziplock bags. keep all the unrefrigarated stuff together. also try and have everything prepared and ready to do.


----------



## grace

We use those Ziplocs for marinades for our meat. You can use them and press them and they stay together. They are very strong. So your suggestions sound like another way to use them. The seal is also remarkable. Because you can seal liquids in it easily.


----------



## glfortner

ONe of the things we have is a list that is already typed up for the things we have to bring every trip. We have several copies of the list so each time we camp we can make check marks on the list so we know we have what we need.


----------



## grace

You have a list - that is an awesome job of organizing! I'll say this - some people have the ability to organize. Some people don't have it. You could put them right there, and it just sits there. Give an organized person the job, and in 30 minutes, it's done to perfection!:10001:


----------

